# Who rode Diablo today?



## w-g (Mar 9, 2006)

Lots of people were out. Foggy at the bottom but nice and sunny island in the clouds up top. Even warm enough for a tarantula to cruise across North Gate rd. . Much better than hanging out in a mall.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

w-g said:


> Lots of people were out. Foggy at the bottom but nice and sunny island in the clouds up top. Even warm enough for a tarantula to cruise across North Gate rd. . Much better than hanging out in a mall.


I soft pedaled to the ranger station yesterday, every day closer to new years that I can still ride the mountain is a good one :thumbsup:


----------



## Leadghost (Sep 7, 2005)

I did, even saw the same Tarantula I think. I wanted to pick him up and move him off the road before someone else accidentally ran him him over.


----------

